
Linux Kernel TCP Implementation Vulnerable to Denial of Service - jeffmurphy
https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/962459
======
LinuxBender
Does this happen prior to netfilter? If not,

    
    
        iptables -t raw -I PREROUTING -f -j DROP

